# Hey up!!



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Been a member for quite a while - spent hours upon hours reading posts here. Time I crept out the woodwork and contributed also!!

So hi people!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hi to you to


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Andy!


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Hi to you to


and you too 1010AD


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Also any other Lancastrians round these parts. I`m from Preston!?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry mate i'm a southerner.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome mate


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Cheers pal!



khani3 said:


> Welcome mate


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

RSTurbo56 said:


> Also any other Lancastrians round these parts. I`m from Preston!?


welcome mate , i'm a wiginer


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

greetings.


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

how ya doing bud - safe to say you don't look like the stereotypical pie eater :thumb:



loganator said:


> welcome mate , i'm a wiginer


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Welcome mate





andyhuggins said:


> greetings.


He must feel honoured


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

RSTurbo56 said:


> Also any other Lancastrians round these parts. I`m from Preston!?


Welcome along fella, I live in Preston, where do you train?


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Cheers pal. Train at Ultra Flex on shelly road!



Adz The Rat said:


> Welcome along fella, I live in Preston, where do you train?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Im from yorkshire... ya know we dont take kindly to your sorts round these parts.

Only joking mate welcome! :beer:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

RSTurbo56 said:


> Cheers pal. Train at Ultra Flex on shelly road!


Ah yea I think I know where that is, I'm at Muscle Alley in Lostock Hall


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeh I've heard of muscle alley. Not trained there though, a few from ultra flex shifted to that gym I believe!



Adz The Rat said:


> Ah yea I think I know where that is, I'm at Muscle Alley in Lostock Hall


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Cheeky :gun_bandana: :tongue: :thumbup1:



BettySwallocks said:


> Im from yorkshire... ya know we dont take kindly to your sorts round these parts.
> 
> Only joking mate welcome! :beer:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

welcome mate


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

RSTurbo56 said:


> Been a member for quite a while - spent hours upon hours reading posts here. Time I crept out the woodwork and contributed also!!
> 
> So hi people!


Im sure you will have a great time here posting!


----------



## RSTurbo56 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. You've made me feel all fuzzy inside :blush: :beer:


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## keanukev2 (Aug 21, 2014)

RSTurbo56 said:


> Thanks for all the warm welcomes. You've made me feel all fuzzy inside :blush: :beer:


Hi mate just a quick ask to see how you got on with the pharmak test 400


----------



## diesel09 (May 27, 2009)

welcome to the board mate


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello mate :thumb:


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

What's up man.


----------

